# dragon rock



## Mr P (28 Oct 2013)

hello, I am reducing the hardness of my water at the moment and wondered if dragon stone would raise the PH in the tank.i am using ro water with james c remineralising recipe. thehardness of the tank is pretty much as I want it but the PH has not altered very much. it has gone from 8.1 to 7.5.the tds reading is also ideal.it has gone from 400 to 130ppm.i have read that the PH is nothing to be too concerned about but just wondered about the dragon rock. many thanks.roy.


----------



## Yo-han (28 Oct 2013)

IME it barely raised the KH/pH so you're good to go!


----------



## Mr P (28 Oct 2013)

cheers johan


----------

